# Vitre de mon ipad 2 brisée , où réparer ?



## Christophe92600 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous, La vitre de mon ipad 2 est cassée sur le côté et une partie de l'écran ...
Connaissez-vous des adresses en région parisienne pour réparer ?
Je cherche une réparation qui soit de qualité mais évidemment à moindre coût ...
Toute expérience ou conseil m'intéresse 


Un très grand Merci pour votre aide ,


----------



## Newyorkaise (8 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
Personnellement, lorsque j'ai cassé l'écran de mon iPad je me suis renseignée pour le faire reparer c'était trop cher, du coup un ami m'a dit de commander la pièce et il m'a aidé a remplacer la vitre, c'est faisable, vaut mieux etre deux mais c'est beaucoup moins cher et c'est aussi rapide. 
J'avais commandé sur ce site    [FONT=&quot]http://www.mobiles-repair.com/fr/synchro-ebay/98-ecran-lcd-dalle-pour-apple-ipad-2-wi-fi-3g-0766150317466.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Guiaud Mireille (9 Janvier 2014)

J'ai rencontré le même problème avec mon ancien iPad, les techniciens d'Apple m'ont précisé que tout était soudé et qu'il était impossible changer l'ecran


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Janvier 2014)

Apple store...


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2014)

Guiaud Mireille a dit:


> J'ai rencontré le même problème avec mon ancien iPad, les techniciens d'Apple m'ont précisé que tout était soudé et qu'il était impossible changer l'ecran



Non, rien n'est soudé. Lécran est indépendant. J'ai changé mon premier écran moi même. Il faut juste faire super attention, bien suivre les tutoriels et avoir les outils nécessaires ainsi que les pièces de rechange, notamment les ergots en métal qui casent forcément.


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

Christophe92600 a dit:


> Connaissez-vous des adresses en région parisienne pour réparer ?



J'ai eu la même mésaventure deux fois : 

On peut passer par les Apple Stores mais c'est très cher.

Il y a à Paris ou en province des centre de réparation mac spécialisés comme celui là ou celui ci 

On y vends des pièces détachées ce qui signifie qu'on peut faire soi même la réparation mais pour une vitre d'iPad, notamment mini, c'est assez galère.

Ils réparent aussi et c'est en général de qualité.

Il y a d'autres endroits low cost comme à Paris par exemple rue Montgallet mais là il faut etre vigilant et demander à voir les vitres avant car ce ne sont pas les mêmes qu'Apple il me semble.

J'ai fait une réparation il y a deux semaines à 80 de la vitre de mon ipad mini et bien que tout fonctionne impec, j'ai l'impression que le toucher est moins agréable depuis et que la vitre se salit plus vite voire se raye. Bref attention à la qualité de la vitre de remplacement !!


----------

